# VEVO Error (3)



## Pak_Aussie (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Guys, We've recently been granted a visa (189). When checking visa details at VEVO, getting the following error:

"Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page."

Working fine for my spouse. Have emailed my CO but no response as yet. Anybody else facing the same problem? As we'll be travelling without a visa label, will it create any issues at airlines/immigration counters?

Advice needed please.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Pak_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys, We've recently been granted a visa (189). When checking visa details at VEVO, getting the following error:
> 
> "Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page."
> 
> ...


I can assume that you are trying with your TRN number. Please try with your VISA GRANT NUMBER. 

Without Visa level there are no issues at airlines/immigration counters . For better understanding , you might keep hard copies of your grant letters.


----------



## Thinuli (Oct 14, 2013)

Pak_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys, We've recently been granted a visa (189). When checking visa details at VEVO, getting the following error:
> 
> "Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page."
> 
> ...


 In my case when i use my TRN, it gives a error massage, visa grant no is working fine for me,, try using visa grant no..


----------



## Pak_Aussie (Sep 19, 2012)

Thinuli said:


> In my case when i use my TRN, it gives a error massage, visa grant no is working fine for me,, try using visa grant no..


Tried. Still giving the error http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pak_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys, We've recently been granted a visa (189). When checking visa details at VEVO, getting the following error: "Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page." Working fine for my spouse. Have emailed my CO but no response as yet. Anybody else facing the same problem? As we'll be travelling without a visa label, will it create any issues at airlines/immigration counters? Advice needed please.


It's Sunday so I wouldn't expect a response today or even tomorrow. You can always call them tomorrow at the listed number. However, if you have your visa grant letter you should be fine.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

How did you solve it? I'm getting the same error.
Weird thing is that for my spouse's visa, it works.


----------



## NKF (Jul 1, 2014)

Pak_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys, We've recently been granted a visa (189). When checking visa details at VEVO, getting the following error:
> 
> "Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page."
> 
> ...


Hi Pak_Aussie

Can you let me know after how many days error got resolved,,,did u called DBIB.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mine is still showing the (3) error 5 days after I received the grant


----------



## NKF (Jul 1, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> Mine is still showing the (3) error 5 days after I received the grant


I saw in some thread of the site that it will take 10 days to work..but not sure...if you have any clue how to acess the details..please let me know..


----------



## pataus (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah same issue for me. I got grant on 19th Sept. My wife's grant comes up in VEVO but not mine. Seems like a common problem. I will wait for 10 days and then call DIBP.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

10 days have passed and nothing has changed on mine.

Has anyone had better luck?


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Still no changes here. I tried to call that number shown on the error last week and after 1 hour waiting, I gave up


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Still no changes.

Anyone else on the same situation?


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

just call them, mine is because I have new passport


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

I did. Twice.

First time they said nothing was wrong and I should not worry about it.
Second time they said they found something and they would fix it. It was a week ago.

I'm not worried about not being able to enter Australia, but I was told employers check VEVO to make sure applicants are eligible to work there.


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

warlock233 said:


> I did. Twice.
> 
> First time they said nothing was wrong and I should not worry about it.
> Second time they said they found something and they would fix it. It was a week ago.
> ...


you will not able to board your flight


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Call them up - if few ppl call them up it will bring the error to their notice and will resolve it for all.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Update, I guess I finally got somewhere:

About 3 weeks ago, I filled out the form located here:
Visa Entitlement Verification Online enquiry form

Today I got this response via email:

_Thank you for advising that Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) is providing you with an error message instead of your visa details and entitlements. This error is provided when VEVO identifies more than one departmental file recorded against your details. A request to merge your files has been sent to our Technical Officer and should be rectified within 10 business days.
If you still encounter issues after 10 working days, please contact the department by calling the General Enquiries line.
Telephone: +61 2 6264 1111_

It still doesn't work, but I will wait 10 business days as they said to see what happens.


----------



## ark (May 27, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Update, I guess I finally got somewhere:
> 
> About 3 weeks ago, I filled out the form located here:
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online enquiry form
> ...



Thank you for sharing the contact info. I am encountering exactly the same situation here. Guess I need to call them up for this issue.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Still no changes on my end.
I'm patiently waiting


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

All right, it's finally working, after 1 month+ of my grant..

For future reference this is what seem to have solved the problem:



warlock233 said:


> Update, I guess I finally got somewhere:
> 
> About 3 weeks ago, I filled out the form located here:
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online enquiry form
> ...


Cheers


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

Actually there's no need for you to worry about the VEVO at all.

After all, your visa record is on the Australian government system already. You don't need to worry you wouldn't be able to enter Australia.

My job here in Sydney involves checking the visa status of my project's new employees. This error happens all the time. Sometimes the website works fine, sometimes it doesn't. When I'm checking new employee's visa status, I just need their last name, DOB, passport number and passport issuing country. I would get the same error even with my own information recently.

This is just another proof that government websites suck.


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

have the same problem as well....
There are 5 of us, and we get that message on one of my sons profile.


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

I have the same stupid error for my self, although its working fine for my wife's and son's details


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> I have the same stupid error for my self, although its working fine for my wife's and son's details


Fill the form found in here:

Visa Entitlement Verification Online enquiry form

The error doesn't mean much, but if you want for your own pleasure to see your visa details  this is how I solved the issue in my case.

Cheers


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear warlock233!

Thankyou for kind reply.

I have already seen this following post of yours and lodged a complaint to VEVO.

Actually, I am worried becoz when I got PR on 4th-March-2015, I already had a valid visit visa valid till 17th-May-2015.

What if, instead of ceasing my old-visa, DIBP may have created a mess 


Thank you for your help, 

Regards,



warlock233 said:


> Fill the form found in here:
> 
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online enquiry form
> 
> ...


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> Dear warlock233!
> 
> Thankyou for kind reply.
> 
> ...


I think that is very unlikely.
Probably it's just VEVO not working properly.
Give it 3-4 weeks and they will probably fix it for you.
Either way, this shouldn't impact your visit. Just print your grant letter and take it with you.

Cheers


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for your kind reply mate
appreciated...




warlock233 said:


> I think that is very unlikely.
> Probably it's just VEVO not working properly.
> Give it 3-4 weeks and they will probably fix it for you.
> Either way, this shouldn't impact your visit. Just print your grant letter and take it with you.
> ...


----------

